# North East Squatting news



## The Black Hand (Jun 4, 2008)

6 Councils say get Squatters handbook!! - Northern Echo;

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/mo....squatters_handbook_advertised_by_council.php


----------



## Jayen4 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd like to see what they would do if someone squatted one of their empty council houses !
 ''Well,you told us to do it !''    How would they get around that !??


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 5, 2008)

Jayen4 said:


> I'd like to see what they would do if someone squatted one of their empty council houses !
> ''Well,you told us to do it !''    How would they get around that !??



A lot of lawyers would spend ages earning big bucks sorting it out.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2008)

funny as fuck the time years ago when we threatened to squat a council warehouse if they didn't give it to us to do an arts event (ok rave) in... they were straight on the phone and had security guards posted outside this warehouse for a week... only thing was they were guarding the wrong warehouse.

we got our warehouse


----------

